
As British car sales collapse, Tesla Model 3 becomes top-selling U.K. vehicle - belltaco
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/as-british-car-sales-collapse-tesla-model-3-becomes-top-selling-uk-vehicle-for-april-2020-05-05
======
thebruce87m
“For company car drivers and fleet operators choosing an electric car from
April 2020, there will be zero tax on Benefit in Kind (BIK) during 2020 /
2021\. “

[https://www.edfenergy.com/electric-cars/tax-road-
company](https://www.edfenergy.com/electric-cars/tax-road-company)

This might play a big part of it too.

------
foepys
Is this really true or did Tesla just batch all deliveries together and unload
a ship of Model 3s to claim they had the best selling vehicle again?

